# Phragmipedium Memoria Garren Weaver



## Brabantia (Aug 29, 2011)

First flowering for my Phragmipedium Memoria Garren Weaver. It is cultivated in a mix 50/50 CHC/bark and a little charcoal. Always hold slightly humid but without saucer with a water level.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice one.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 29, 2011)

That's a very nice flower. It's a difficult to tell the scale from photos. Is the plant compact like Phrag Mini Grande?


----------



## toddybear (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice flower.



Chuck said:


> That's a very nice flower. It's a difficult to tell the scale from photos. Is the plant compact like Phrag Mini Grande?



My Garren Weaver is a huge plant.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Stunning! Great pic too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice markings. What's the cross?


----------



## quietaustralian (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 30, 2011)

@Chuck: the plant is 40 cm wide and 45 cm tall in flowers pot included.

@ SlipperKing: it is the cross between Phrag. wallisii and Phrag. pearcei, I have no more indications. I bought it a few years ago in Holland by Klinge.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice Phrag. I really like the color!


----------



## Chuck (Aug 30, 2011)

Brabantia said:


> @Chuck: the plant is 40 cm wide and 45 cm tall in flowers pot included.
> 
> Thanks, that's a fair amount bigger than my Mini Gande.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, great flower veins for sure.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous flower and photo!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## quaker (Jan 10, 2012)

wonderful pic and plant--another great phrag
Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2012)

Green!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Fawkes (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe award quality!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice


----------

